# P0011 Code Still Appearing Even After Repairs



## thebombdotcom (Nov 1, 2019)

Bump. Could the code be related to a bad camshaft position sensor? Or an electrical issue?


----------



## Ricardowelch (Sep 18, 2019)

thebombdotcom said:


> I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze LS with a 1.8L Engine clocked in at 74k miles. Ever since the purchase, the P0011 check engine light code is always appearing even after repairs done to attempt to fix the issue. The repairs were replacements of the timing belt, water pump, camshaft actuators and the camshaft phaser. I have noticed that the check engine light would turn off after a few days of not driving the vehicle but after driving on a highway for about 20 minutes and then turning back on when I stop at a red light / stop sign, the check engine light would turn back on. Visit AutoGuysLand to review how long can i drive with a misfiring cylinder if you concern. As of today, the car drives normal with no noticeable issues. EDIT: I also had 2 oil changes with full synthetic oil being used.


It could be the wiring going from the solenoid to the ECM can become damaged or broken. Take a look at this.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

A P0011 DTC trouble code may be caused by one or more of the following: 

Incorrect camshaft timing 
Wiring problems (harness/wiring) in intake timing control valve control solenoid system 
Continuous oil flow to VCT piston chamber 
Failed timing valve control solenoid (stuck open)

Read more at: Code P0011 "A" Camshaft Position - Timing Over-Advanced or System Performance (Bank 1)



*Possible Cruze P0011 Causes*
There are quite a few different things that can cause the P0011. Here are the most common causes:


*Engine Timing*– If the camshaft(s) are no longer synced to the crank properly (such as if the timing chain jumped a tooth), it can cause the engine timing to be off enough to throw the P0011 even though it’s not the Actuator’s fault. Here’s more on that from this site: Timing Chain Jumped Symptoms and Diagnosis
*Engine Oil*– If the engine oil is dirty or low, it may cause the actuator to function improperly. Also, the oil viscosity can be off
*Bad Intake Camshaft Position Actuator Solenoid*– The actuator solenoid itself can go bad over time. You certainly don’t want to start here, since a lot of the time it’ll be something else that causes the P0011 to appear. Here’s a good video of someone replacing one, so you can see what goes into it.
*Wiring Issues*– The wiring going from the solenoid to the ECM can become damaged or broken. This will throw the P0011 OBDII code. The wiring harness to the intake camshaft position sensor may also develop a poor connection. YouTube: How to Find an Open or Short the Fast Easy Way.
*Bad ECM* (highly unlikely)- If the Cruze’s computer goes bad, then it may throw this code along with other issues. Here’s how to tell if you have a bad ECM _Autoblog_: Symptoms of a Bad ECM.
Here’s a phenomenal video on how to test a cam/crank actuator. It’s on the page instead of a link because it’s that worth watching. Always make sure that you check everything else that you can before actually opening up an engine.

See Chevy Cruze P0011: OBDII Code Diagnosis | Drivetrain Resource for more information


----------



## thebombdotcom (Nov 1, 2019)

Thanks guys, I failed emissions but got a waiver for all the repairs I've done. I'll let my mechanic look at my car again soon to get rid of that eye sore of an engine light. Car still runs fine and I'll reply if the issue is ever fixed.


----------



## thebombdotcom (Nov 1, 2019)

The issue is finally fixed. 

I decided to take my Cruze to my local dealership for diagnosis and service. The dealership stated that the camshaft actuators were aftermarket and they failed. It turns out my mechanic decided to put aftermarket parts in my engine to save some money. I got the actuators replaced with OEM Parts and after 2 weeks following the repair, I can say that my problem is finally resolved! I had a powertrain warranty that covered most of the cost fortunately. 

The car still runs good as of today thank god.

TL;DR: Aftermarket parts was the issue.


----------



## Pthelly (Apr 15, 2021)

thebombdotcom said:


> I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze LS with a 1.8L Engine clocked in at 74k miles. Ever since the purchase, the P0011 check engine light code is always appearing even after repairs done to attempt to fix the issue. The repairs were replacements of the timing belt, water pump, camshaft actuators and the camshaft phaser. I have noticed that the check engine light would turn off after a few days of not driving the vehicle but after driving on a highway for about 20 minutes and then turning back on when I stop at a red light / stop sign, the check engine light would turn back on. As of today, the car drives normal with no noticeable issues. EDIT: I also had 2 oil changes with full synthetic oil being used.


Following, because I've had the same issue for 2+ years, and not even 2 Chevy dealerships can fix it. I've got a 2016 cruze lt and it's been


thebombdotcom said:


> I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze LS with a 1.8L Engine clocked in at 74k miles. Ever since the purchase, the P0011 check engine light code is always appearing even after repairs done to attempt to fix the issue. The repairs were replacements of the timing belt, water pump, camshaft actuators and the camshaft phaser. I have noticed that the check engine light would turn off after a few days of not driving the vehicle but after driving on a highway for about 20 minutes and then turning back on when I stop at a red light / stop sign, the check engine light would turn back on. As of today, the car drives normal with no noticeable issues. EDIT: I also had 2 oil changes with full synthetic oil being used.


I'm following this bc my 2016 Cruze LT has had the same issue for 2+ years, and not even two different Chevy dealerships can figure it out. They've tried all the stuff that you've mentioned and that the commenters have mentioned. It lights up after highway driving, especially in warmer weather.


----------



## Dix0914 (May 1, 2021)

Pthelly said:


> Following, because I've had the same issue for 2+ years, and not even 2 Chevy dealerships can fix it. I've got a 2016 cruze lt and it's been
> 
> I'm following this bc my 2016 Cruze LT has had the same issue for 2+ years, and not even two different Chevy dealerships can figure it out. They've tried all the stuff that you've mentioned and that the commenters have mentioned. It lights up after highway driving, especially in warmer weather.


I am having same problem with my engine light on 2016 Cruze. Change cam shaft and actuator. The light went back on after I turn car off and started it back up. I changed my belt at 100,000 as suggested. Now at 129,000..this happens. Costly to say the least!!! Sounds like there should be some recall for this. Chevrolet doesn't step up, I am done with the chevy line.


----------



## SeansCruzeLS1.8 (Sep 8, 2021)

Hey guys thanks for all the ideas. I’ve changed both of the VVT Solenoids intake and exhaust the water pump had a leak changed that as well but the light will still turn on after about an hour or two of driving stay on for the night and usually gone by the morning. Does this sound like an electrical or wire problem the casing has cracked almost completely off due to the fact they sit right on top of the crankshaft case. Any ideas?


Also is anyone else noticing almost a very small wet seam around the head gasket/ Crankcase a light moisture but internally starting to show externally 




Pthelly said:


> Following, because I've had the same issue for 2+ years, and not even 2 Chevy dealerships can fix it. I've got a 2016 cruze lt and it's been
> 
> I'm following this bc my 2016 Cruze LT has had the same issue for 2+ years, and not even two different Chevy dealerships can figure it out. They've tried all the stuff that you've mentioned and that the commenters have mentioned. It lights up after highway driving, especially in warmer weather.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

SeansCruzeLS1.8 said:


> Hey guys thanks for all the ideas. I’ve changed both of the VVT Solenoids intake and exhaust the water pump had a leak changed that as well but the light will still turn on after about an hour or two of driving stay on for the night and usually gone by the morning. Does this sound like an electrical or wire problem the casing has cracked almost completely off due to the fact they sit right on top of the crankshaft case. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Also is anyone else noticing almost a very small wet seam around the head gasket/ Crankcase a light moisture but internally starting to show externally


Welcome Aboard!

You're being kind of vague and pictures would help. If you are implying that the camshaft sensor is cracked, replace it. It is a 5 minute job.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

